# Bunny Harem!



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 8, 2018)

I’ve never posted on the forums before, but I wasn’t sure how to advertise for roleplay on the actual website.... so here I am! ^_^

*Welcome to the Rahalian Dynasty

Name*:  Na’il Rahal
*Species*: Indian Red Scorpion
*Occupation*: King of Thiodal
*Link*: Na'il on Toyhouse
*Group: *Still Needs Work

While he currently possesses the title of ‘king’, Na’il wasn’t actually born into royalty; in fact, he came from a traveling tribe who thrived on breeding, raising, and selling camels! The time between Na’il’s childhood and his first day as a ruler is full of many, MANY hardships. Yet never once did he think of quitting before he achieved his dream.

Now, someone might think that a boy who came from nowhere and overthrew an evil tyrant did it for pure, noble intentions. It sounds a lot like a fairy tale, right? Well… they would be wrong. Oh, he’s happy he helped the citizens for sure. Don’t get him wrong. But the REAL reason he did it?

Na’il wanted a harem.

He COULD have gotten rich enough to have a decent-sized harem just by becoming a merchant. But who knows what could have happened, then? Ooooh, no. No, no, and NO. Na’il wanted to know, without a shadow of a doubt, that all of his lovers would be safe, well cared for, and have every desire catered to. The only logical way to do that was to have an entire kingdom to support them! Don’t worry – you aren’t the only one shaking your head in disbelief. What’s sad is, that’s not even the most ridiculous part! Na’il didn’t want just ANY old harem. His preference is very, very specific. He welcomes all genders and doesn’t give a hoot about where they came from on the social ladder. So… Why is it so hard to get into his harem, if he seems so open-minded?

Na’il… wanted a bunny harem. Nooo, not feral rabbits. Anthropomorphic rabbits, to be precise. Or even bunny-taurs! Or just people with the long ears! Honestly, the more bunny traits, the better.

There was an incident from his childhood that sparked this odd love, but he’s always been a bit sheepish about sharing it (of all things to be shy about). Na’il has never once felt any sort of desire for anyone else. Other scorpions like himself, humans, literally anything else… He just can’t feel anything besides friendship for them, if they’re lucky. I’d be careful about calling it a fetish to his face, however. Na’il is known to go into a rant (sometimes violently) about how it is anything but. If people can be attracted to only one gender or certain type of person, then why can’t he like the lagomorphs?! (No, seriously, it could go on for hours. Tread softly).

He didn’t go at into this half-assed OR alone. Blood, sweat, and tears have gone into his training and he has studied all kinds of things in order to be a good king. Even the reaaaally boring, political crud. He also has several powerful allies who have helped him along in his journey, who are now considered his dear friends.

Na’il still has more to learn about being a good ruler, but now that he actually has his kingdom, he can finally work on his REAL goal: having the most ADORABLE harem ever!

*If Interested*


If looking for romance/smut, the character MUST be a bunny. Anyone else will either be friend or foe only.
If you already own a bunny, please tell me about them/link to them in your first post.
Not required, but would be appreciated: In the first post, maybe have an idea on how they could meet. Na’il travels a LOT and loves disguises. The handsome rogue that shows up to save the day just might be the king.
At the moment, I'd prefer to roleplay one-on-one through notes/pms/google docs. I tend to not share my Discord until I'm comfortable with you.
There is, however, a 'group' roleplay on Toyhouse, if you're interested.
*Things to note before applying:*


Na’il IS paired with many characters. I don't normally do multi-shipping, but it's hard to do a HAREM without it.
Most of these bunnies are owned by other people. Most likely they will only be mentioned in a roleplay, rather than actually seen.
Obviously, other people’s characters are not for YOU to play. Only control your own or any ‘npc’ types.
He has children with some of the bunnies. They’re all adorable and perfect.
There is a modern version we can play, if you prefer that over fantasy. In it, Na’il is more of a… crime lord instead of a king.
*As long as the character has bunny features, they’re welcomed to join. All personalities. All types of backgrounds. All body types. All genders.*

This roleplay can be anything you want it to be. Want an actual plot? AWESOME, LET'S DO IT. Want something fluffy and cute with no point whatsoever? LET'S DO THAT TOO. Want some smut? Fufu, we can definitely do that too. I'd love to hear from someone! ^_^


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 9, 2018)

very interesting um where will this rp be held?


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 9, 2018)

I didn’t even think about that! Hmmm.... Could be deviantart notes, or Furaffinity pms, toyhouse... could be in the pms here too, even though I’ve never used them before. I use google docs as well.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 9, 2018)

um i can do furaffinty pms but i feel like discord would be the easiest


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 10, 2018)

Ewwwww no OMG why is everyone so sexual in this part of the forum?


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Ewwwww no OMG why is everyone so sexual in this part of the forum?


 There’s like... one line about sex at all. You’re the one focusing on that, so I see where YOUR mind is going.


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 10, 2018)

LaurenNH93 said:


> There’s like... one line about sex at all. You’re the one focusing on that, so I see where YOUR mind is going.



Excuse me! My mind is not going anywhere like that thank you very much! If it was I’d be offering myself up as another victim for your misogynisticly insidious harem.


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 10, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Excuse me! My mind is not going anywhere like that thank you very much! If it was I’d be offering myself up as another victim for your misogynisticly insidious harem.



...Okaaaay then? I feel like you’re trying to start something, but I’m not bored enough to play along. So I guess I’m looking forward to either being ignored or another post about... whatever it is you’re doing here.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 11, 2018)

damn where the hell did this come from?


FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Excuse me! My mind is not going anywhere like that thank you very much! If it was I’d be offering myself up as another victim for your misogynisticly insidious harem.


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 11, 2018)

I really appreciate you guys helping, but I’m pretty sure she’s just looking for some kind of reaction. Let’s just ignore her! Otherwise I’m sure this whole thread will turn into fighting her/defending my post, which I don’t have to do.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 11, 2018)

I don’t have a bunny to currently play as, but this does sound a lot of fun!


----------



## FeministFoxFelicia (Nov 11, 2018)

LaurenNH93 said:


> I really appreciate you guys helping, but I’m pretty sure she’s just looking for some kind of reaction. Let’s just ignore her! Otherwise I’m sure this whole thread will turn into fighting her/defending my post, which I don’t have to do.



Don’t you ignore me, I am not your little strumpet that you can just silence whenever you feel like it. Who do you think you are treating me like this and all the other furry girls you have in this room? I am going to convince them all to leave and come with me because you don’t deserve them, let’s go ladies!


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 11, 2018)

Grimm Hund said:


> I don’t have a bunny to currently play as, but this does sound a lot of fun!



I’m glad it sounds fun! If you ever come up with a bunny, Na’il would love to meet them. ^_^


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 11, 2018)

Zenkiki said:


> Yeah I'm game as well



Awesooooome! Do you already have a bunny character? ^_^


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> um i can do furaffinty pms but i feel like discord would be the easiest


 Oops, sorry! Missed this. I actually don’t share my discord until I get to know someone a little better! I’d rather stay here for a bit first. Sorry about that!


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 11, 2018)

FeministFoxFelicia said:


> Don’t you ignore me, I am not your little strumpet that you can just silence whenever you feel like it. Who do you think you are treating me like this and all the other furry girls you have in this room? I am going to convince them all to leave and come with me because you don’t deserve them, let’s go ladies!


Someone needs a timeout.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 11, 2018)

LaurenNH93 said:


> I’m glad it sounds fun! If you ever come up with a bunny, Na’il would love to meet them. ^_^


Maybe I can get a bunny girl quickly drawn up. I should have a mocha bunny but the artist is taking their time.


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 11, 2018)

Grimm Hund said:


> Maybe I can get a bunny girl quickly drawn up. I should have a mocha bunny but the artist is taking their time.



Oh, just wanted to mention that they don’t have to be a girl, unless that’s what you want, of course! ^_^ I wasn’t sure if I made that super obvious in the first post, pfft.


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 11, 2018)

LaurenNH93 said:


> Oh, just wanted to mention that they don’t have to be a girl, unless that’s what you want, of course! ^_^ I wasn’t sure if I made that super obvious in the first post, pfft.


I like M/F pairings and I can be a little bunny girl. <3


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 11, 2018)

Grimm Hund said:


> I like M/F pairings and I can be a little bunny girl. <3


Where is the RP taking place?


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 11, 2018)

Grimm Hund said:


> Where is the RP taking place?



It can be in dms, or deviantart notes, Toyhouse, google docs- I might eventually open up a discord chat once I get comfortable with the people I’m role playing with, or even a thread here.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 11, 2018)

im coolskies with dms but can i be the oddone out hyena boy?


----------



## LaurenNH93 (Nov 11, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> im coolskies with dms but can i be the oddone out hyena boy?


If you play a hyena, then the most Na’il can offer is friendship. ^_^;; He’s only attracted to people with bunny features.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 11, 2018)

LaurenNH93 said:


> If you play a hyena, then the most Na’il can offer is friendship. ^_^;; He’s only attracted to people with bunny features.


thats cool i was thinking of being a bouncer like character


----------



## Miss.Nyx (Apr 2, 2019)

I have a bunny! Nsfw rp?


----------



## KittyKat805 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hey! I have a bunny, but no real art or ref for it. If that’s ok, I would love to rp with you.


----------



## BunBunArt (Apr 4, 2019)

Aaah I'm so into redhairs and... I have my bunny princess girl! ♥

Here lots of art of her, she's a princess btw but doesn't really act like one, she wouldn't even tell she really is! Gallery(NSFW)

I like RP in discord, if you still need more bunnies! If not no worries at all~


----------

